# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Τι κάνουν τα Varistor?

## IXHEM

Παιδια τι ειναι το Βαριστορ..?τι κανει αυτο το πραγμα σαν πυκνωτης?

συγκεκριμένα στο πρωτεύον ενος μετασχηματιστη μου ειναι συνδεδεμενο παραλληλα ενα βαριστορ..

Z301 - 45UL : http://www.maida.com/assets/docs/lit...ard_Series.pdf

----------


## plouf

VARIable resiSTOR
μεταβαλομενη αντισταση παρουσιαζη μεγαλητερη αντισταση σε αναλογια με το ρευμα που τη διαρειε

χρησιμοποουνται κατα κορον σαν "αυτοματες ασφαλειεσ" η αλιως "ηλεκτρονικες ασφαλειες"

γιατι μεγιστοποιουν την αντισταση (κοβουν) το ρευμα σε περιπτωησ βραχυκυκλωματος (μεγαλο ρευμα) και ξαναδινουν αυτοματα με τη επιδορθωση του βραχυκυκλώματος

----------


## xsterg

μια επίσκεψη στο google θα σε βοηθησει.

----------


## picdev

χρήστο αν δεν κάνω λάθος , αυτά που λές είναι τα ptc thermistor.
Τα varistor μειώνουν την αντίσταση τους όταν έχουμε υπέρταση , έτσι το ρεύμα βρίσκει δίοδο πρός τη γή αν η τάση ξεπεράσει το όριο του varistor.
Προστατεύουν απο στιγμιαίες υπερτάσεις για αυτό και μπαίνουν παράλληλα με αυτό που θές να προστατέψεις

----------

agis68 (21-03-16), 

FILMAN (20-01-14)

----------


## Dragonborn

Σωστά, σκεφτείτε τα varistor σαν δυο zenner σε σειρά και με αντιστροφη πολικότητα, αν και έχουν πολύ καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά. Συνδέονται παράλληλα με την τροφοδοσία και προστατεύουν από αιχμές υπερτάσεων. Πρέπει να προτάσσεται ασφάλεια γιατί υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να βραχυκυκλώσουν.

----------

agis68 (21-03-16), 

FILMAN (20-01-14)

----------


## Georggg

Ψάχνοντας στο google βρήκα αυτό το κείμενο 
"A metal oxide varistor, also called MOV, protects electronic equipment from power line surges. It responds within trillionths of a second, absorbing the energy from lightning strikes and other electrical transients. Since it normally has a very high resistance, you use this two-lead device as a parallel shunt to a power supply's AC input. You put a fuse in series with the power supply and MOV. If the varistor absorbs a large surge, its resistance drops permanently. This blows the fuse and cuts off current, but saves your expensive equipment from destruction."

----------


## picdev

αν χαλάσουν εμφανίζουν μόνιμα χαμηλή αντίσταση της τάξης των 10-20-30 ohm νομίζω, για αυτό βάζεις ασφάλεια πρίν απο τα βαρίστορ

----------


## gkats

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω μια πλακέτα aircondition, η οποία έχει παράλληλα με την τα 220v συνδεδεμένο ένα varistor. Μέτρησα ομική αντισταση στο συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα και δεν δείχνει καθολου. Ούτε βραχυκυκλωμένο είναι. Κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να έχει καπου στα στα 10kohm η κάνω λαθος? παίζει να είναι χαλασμένο?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xsterg

οχι. σωστα δειχνει το πολυμετρο.

----------

agis68 (21-03-16), 

FILMAN (29-05-15)

----------


## Sted

Μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε varistors όπου θέλουμε*; Υπάρχουν ειδικά χαρακτηριστικά για αυτά ως προς την επιλογή τους;

* όπου θέλουμε εννοώ απο πίνακες διανομής έως και συσκευές-κατασκευές

----------


## αλπινιστης

Τα βαριστορ εχουν δυο χαρακτηριστικα. Την ταση λειτουργιας (διασπασης) και την διάμετρο, η οποια αντιστοιχει στο ρευμα το οποιο μπορει να διαχειριστει. Οσο μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση εχει το φορτιο σου, τοσο μεγαλυτερη διαμετρο πρεπει να εχει το βαριστορ που θα χρησιμοποιησεις. Για την επιλογη διαμετρου μπορεις να κοιταξεις τους πινακες εδω.

----------

bchris (29-05-15)

----------


## DGeorge

Και από εμένα μιά σχετική ανάρτηση, από την *Wikipedia*.




> Μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε varistors όπου θέλουμε*; Υπάρχουν ειδικά χαρακτηριστικά για αυτά ως προς την επιλογή τους;
> 
> * όπου θέλουμε εννοώ απο πίνακες διανομής έως και συσκευές-κατασκευές



*Θεωρητικά* μπορούμε! *Τονίζω* το 'Θεωρητικά', επειδή δεν φαντάζομαι/γνωρίζω αν έχουν εξελιχθεί, σε αξιοπιστία, τόσο όσο οι -ακόμα και οι αυτόματες- ασφάλειες (αναφορικά με πίνακες διανομής). Σε πίνακα διανομής, αστοχία εξαρτήματος ασφαλείας μπορεί να σημάνει πυρκαγιά, με ό,τι αυτό μπορεί να συνεπάγεται. Οπότε, αν δεν έχει φτάσει τα επίπεδα αξιοπιστίας ακόμα και αυτόματης ασφάλειας, καλό θα είναι να αποφευχθεί από αυτόν τον τομέα.... Άποψή μου!

----------


## gkats

Καλημέρα σας. Ο τρόπος ελέγχου καλής λειτουργίας ενός varistor θεωρητικά είναι να βγει απο το κύκλωμα, να μπει τάση στα ποδαράκια και να μετρηθεί η ομική αντίσταση σε διάφορες τάσεις?

----------

agis68 (21-03-16)

----------


## 744

Αρκεί να μην φτάσεις την τάση διάσπασης γιατί η τάση αυτη είναι καταστροφική για το εξάρτημα. Από την άλλη μια απλή μέτρηση με πολύμετρο αρκεί αφού πρέπει να δείχνει ανοικτό κύκλωμα (άπειρη αντίσταση θεωρητικά).

----------

agis68 (21-03-16)

----------


## gkats

> Αρκεί να μην φτάσεις την τάση διάσπασης γιατί η τάση αυτη είναι καταστροφική για το εξάρτημα. Από την άλλη μια απλή μέτρηση με πολύμετρο αρκεί αφού πρέπει να δείχνει ανοικτό κύκλωμα (άπειρη αντίσταση θεωρητικά).



Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## risk

Αγαπητοι φιλοι καλησπερα
Θελω να ρωτησω το εξης....:
Ποια ειναι η σωστη συνδεσμολογια ενος βαριστορ? Εχω δει συνδεσεις μεταξυ* φασης-γειωσης* και αλλες μεταξυ *φασης ουδετερου*... Ποια ειναι η σωστη? Επισης θελω να ρωτησω κατι ακομη....
Χρησιμοποιω αντιστατικ μπρασελε. Εαν εαν βαριστορ ειναι συνενδεμενο μεταξυ φασης-γης... λογικα λογω αντιστασης του σωματος μας, εαν σκασει το βαριστορ δεν θα παθουμε ηλεκτροπληξια....σωστα?

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Εχω δει συνδεσεις μεταξυ* φασης-γειωσης* και αλλες μεταξυ *φασης ουδετερου*... Ποια ειναι η σωστη?



Ανάλογα με την προστασία που χρειάζεσαι χρησιμοποιείς έως και όλες τις συνδέσεις:
(στο παρακάτω σχέδιο μας ενδιαφέρει η αριστερή πλευρά)



Διάβασε το: http://www.littelfuse.com/~/media/el...uction.pdf.pdf

----------

agis68 (21-03-16), 

FILMAN (21-03-16)

----------


## Rx/Tx

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα .

Εχω ενα χρέπι President Lincoln HR2510. 

Στην έξοδο RF έχει δύο τρανζίστορ , ενα 2SC2166C σαν driver κ εξόδου ενα MRF477.
Και στα δύο ανάμεσα βάση /εκπομπό έχει δύο εξαρτήματα τα D164 και D165 που μετριούνται σαν δίοδοι όπως στο σχέδιο αλλά η περιγραφή τους είναι : D164/5   VARISTOR   MV-1YH-S  

Εχω ψάξει να τα βρώ αλλά μάταια, λογικά κάποια προστασία θα δίνουν στα τρανζίστορ αφού είναι βιδωμένα επάνω σε αυτά κ έχουν κ θερμοαπαγωγό πάστα.

Στο ιντερνετ σε διάφορες συζητήσεις προτείνουν την αντικατάστασή τους με διόδους 1Ν4148 η 1Ν4001
η ακόμα κ με το   NTE600 που είναι Silicon VaristorTemperature Compensating Diode  αρκεί αυτά να έχουν θερμική επαφή με τα τρανζίστορ.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NTE601-ECG6...-/281244240532

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι αφού δεν ξέρω τάση λειτουργίας για το MV-1YH  πώς θα ξέρω αν το ΝΤΕ είναι  το σωστό ? 
Επειτα όλα αυτά δεν παράγονται πλέον (μάλλον) αρα πρέπει να ψάξω για κάτι άλλο.


Παραθέτω τμήμα του ηλεκ. διαγράμματος , μια φωτό που δείχνει το πώς τοποθετείται το PCB , κ  μια φωτό απο το νετ σχετικά με την κατασκευή με την 1Ν4148, το PCB είναι απο το MV-1YH-S αφού έχει αφαιρεθεί με μηχανικό τρόπο το παλιο εξάρτημα .

mv1y-01.jpgqqq.jpghr2510_sch_sheet1sm.jpg

----------

